# Water change: Aged tap water vs. chemically treated



## eddiefebuary (Mar 9, 2005)

I was wondering how many people used aged tap water vs. chemically treated water when they do water changes. I myself just used water right out of the tap and add Amquel to the tank and have never had a problem.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I use tap water with Stress Coat and Rift Lake Cichlid Buffer/Salts added to it. I'll be using RO/DI for my reef set-up, though.


----------



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

I voted chemically treated..guess I just want to be certain that the water is clear of all thats harmful to my fish.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

In here the tapwater is suitable for most of fw fish, so I don't need to treat it. Altough I do harden the water for my livebearers.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Water has ammonium in it here so aging it does no good. Ammonium doesn't break down and disperse like ammonia and chlorine seperate.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I use amquel and age all my water overnite.


RC


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

I use tap water with wardly Chlor Out


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I actually use both, chemically for all my FW tanks but RO aged water for my Nano tank, as needs time to buffer up to proper ph levels from nuetral and temp needs to be right on as tank.....


----------

